# I need to find a home for this little darling



## MazBarnes (Dec 2, 2011)

I desperately need to find a home for my 5-year-old darling, Faybee. I've owned her and her sister since they were tiny kittens but from the start Faybee has been extremely timid and hated human contact and being around other animals. Once she was allowed outside, that's where she stayed, preferring to come home only once a day to be fed. Unfortunately I had to move into a flat and couldn't take Faybee with me as she would have hated being confined so she has stayed with a kind neighbour who has been feeding her. But this arrangement will soon have to come to an end so I need to find somewhere else for Faybee where she can roam safely, where she has somewhere warm and safe to sleep but also where she will be fed, especially during the winter. She's an extremely pretty cat, jet black but with just a touch of white on her chest and she has also been spayed and microchipped. Sadly none of the cat rescue homes in the area can take her because they are full or because they cannot accommodate semi-feral cats. Ideally she would suit living on a farm with access to warm outbuildings although I am also sure that with patience and lots of TLC she could learn to live inside but only with a single owner - no other humans or animals - and as long as she still had full access to the great outdoors. Can anyone out there help?


----------

